# Hi New to forum



## CabinDreamer72 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good Evening;
I am a single lady in her 30's who's just discovered a new way of living.
I would like to be as self reliant as possible..
Can the self reliance and modern world exist in the same house??
I am hoping to build or have a log cabin by the time I am 40.
Does anyone have a blog?
I just found the blog world and enjoy reading them.
Hope to hear from new friends.
CabinDreamer72
PS.I live in the midwest(Chicago burbs)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome and congratulations on you're venture! You'll find a lot of practical helps here and lots of blogs. Be sure and just look through the forums and you'll see lots of folks who mention their blogs in their signature line.

We look forward to your sharing your experiences with us as well!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What things are you doing now to be more self reliant?


----------

